# [solved] Framebuffer problems

## QuizMasta

I have just installed 2005.1, follwing the Gentoo Handbook and the framebuffer support HOWTO on gentoo-wiki.com (http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Framebuffer_Support).

But when I boot the kernel image, it halts with the message:

```
Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc. , M26-P, 01.00 (OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: BUG, returned from vm86 with 0
```

Another strange issue: Even before uncompressing the kernel image, I get the message, that the video mode isn't known. The params parsed are: video=vesa:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x318

I'm using gentoo-sources 2.6.13-r3 on an Acer TravelMate 8104 laptop (ATI x700 graphics adapter)

Any good ideas?

-- 

QuizMasta

----------

## Bob P

take a look at the output of cat /proc/fb0/modes to assure that the mode you're trying to use is supported.

----------

## QuizMasta

Well, the problem of mode selection isn't what worries me for the time being. Since i can't boot the kernel, I'm not able to cat /proc/fb0/modes. I've tried from the LiveCD, but the path does not exist.

Funny thing is, when I boot the LiveCD - the frambuffer works splendidly...

----------

## Bob P

if you can't boot the kernel, you have botched your kernel installation and you don't have a framebuffer problem.  then you should mark this thread [SOLVED] so that people don't waste their time on it.

----------

## electrofreak

from the livecd 'cat /proc/cmdline' to see what is used to make the FB work on the live cd. Alsa, perhapes base your kernel config off of /proc/config.gz ('zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/src/linux/.config && cd /usr/src/linux && make oldconfig' then continue maybe with menuconfig then install like instructed in the gentoo handbook.)

----------

## QuizMasta

When I remove framebuffer support and recompile my kernel, it works - so the fb configuration is what kills my kernel...

Thanks electrofreak, I'll try that tomorrow... It's way past my bedtime  :Smile: 

----------

## Bob P

sorry, i misunderstood your problem and didn't realize from your post that your kernel wasn't booting becuase of a FB issue.  it would be helpful if you could tell us exactly what the error message is that is produced at bootup.  otherwise we're forced to shoot in the dark.

unfortunately, the fact that the FB works with your hardware when using the live CD doesn't necessarily ensure that you will be able to get the FB working with the kernel that you have emerged.  FB problems are notorious on the current batch of kernels.  there's a good chance that you could be having an unsolvable problem related to kernel bugs if your kernel version is different from the kernel version on the live CD.  we'll need more information to determine that, though.

----------

## QuizMasta

Well, I found the problem:

Apparently, the ATI x-series (or my Mobile x700 anyway) are incompatible with the current version of vesa-tng. After swithcing to "regular" vesa the problem disappeared.

So, is this a bug I should file somewhere?

----------

## Bob P

glad to hear that you've got it working.

it would be a good idea to check the forums and bugzilla to see if its already been reported.  in situations like this i also try to document the problem as fully as possible in the forums so that someone else who needs the information can find it.

----------

